# Innocence



## mishele (Sep 26, 2013)

C&C away...:mrgreen:


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2013)

No real CC to offer Mish, other than, "I don't get it".  I think maybe the title doesn't work...


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2013)

OK, fair enough. This is one of those shots I could never throw away.  The way the legs are positioned gave me a feeling of innocence. The shoes make me believe that it is a little girl. The b and w adds some dark feelings to it. Maybe I'm on drugs! Lol If no one else sees or feels any of that, then it is a loss. 
Let me have it!!


----------



## memento (Sep 26, 2013)

I get it. Not really into how you processed it though.




Your avatar is freakin me out! :eek


----------



## badrano (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't worry..I saw the little girl to.  I may be biased since it reminds of the 5yr old.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 26, 2013)

Is that a stained glass window?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 26, 2013)

It is titled Innocence, and at the risk of seeming perverted and off the mark (which I am NOT by the way), her dress is really short and cut high above her knee which seems counterintuitive to a claim of "innocence."  

Sorry -- just my take on it and I'm just trying to be honest as to my immediate gut reaction.  

It's also not feminine at all and that distracts from the image IMHO.

Just my $0.02.  YMMV.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 26, 2013)

My thought is of a little girl that has to use the restroom, but afraid to raise her hand and ask for permission.


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2013)

Lol Thanks all. These replies are great!!


----------



## ffarl (Sep 26, 2013)

I disagree w JW up there.  Nobody pays attention to how high a 5 year old's skirt is cut because...well, you just don't.  They don't pay attention to it because the concept of proper skirt length has never entered their mind.  

   I like the title, I like the processing, and I like the image.  The only thing that I find my self wondering is what exactly the background is.  If it IS stained glass, lets throw some selective color at this thing!  (I knew y'all would like that one).


----------



## paigew (Sep 26, 2013)

I get it! I love the leg position, but the processing throws me. Its very dark and sort of creepy. Maybe that's what you were going for. I'd be really interested to see this SOOC or at least a lot less processed. The dark lines around the legs/feet are confusing, are they shadows?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2013)

ffarl said:


> ...I like the title, I like the processing, and I like the image. The only thing that I find my self wondering is what exactly the background is. If it IS stained glass, *lets throw some selective *color at this thing! (I knew y'all would like that one).


  50 lashes with a wet cable-relase!!!!


----------



## ffarl (Sep 26, 2013)

Awww, come on!!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2013)

No,no, the selective color thing has some merit...pick some yellow and blue hues, for a subtle stained glass vibe...could be killer-good with some selective color.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 26, 2013)

Derrel, you are allllright.


----------



## snerd (Sep 26, 2013)

It made me think of Norman Rockwell.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2013)

I just can't give any opinion on the photo at all...because all I see are scary clowns...


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Is that a stained glass window?


You got it!!



jwbryson1 said:


> It is titled Innocence, and at the risk of seeming perverted and off the mark (which I am NOT by the way), her dress is really short and cut high above her knee which seems counterintuitive to a claim of "innocence."
> 
> Sorry -- just my take on it and I'm just trying to be honest as to my immediate gut reaction.


I loved your honest C&C! Thank you! 
Don't worry, I'm a perv.!! Does it make you uncomfortable to see a young girl w/ a short skirt sitting in that position in a corner?



JacaRanda said:


> My thought is of a little girl that has to use the restroom, but afraid to raise her hand and ask for permission.


lol


----------



## IByte (Sep 26, 2013)

Like UDP protocol I don't get it, scratches head.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy crap.
What a totally beat to $hit image this image, where the processing has totally nothing to do with the content.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 26, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Holy crap.
> What a totally beat to $hit image this image, where the processing has totally nothing to do with the content.



   Dude, get off the fence!  Tell us how you feel!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is titled Innocence, and at the risk of seeming perverted and off the mark (which I am NOT by the way), her dress is really short and cut high above her knee which seems counterintuitive to a claim of "innocence."
> ...




Uncomfortable?  No---not sure why it would?  I was looking at the image from the photog's point of view and thought your crop was intentional to make some bizarre point....I dunno.


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2013)

I did place her in the corner for a reason, to make you feel uncomfortable. =)


----------



## sashbar (Sep 26, 2013)

If she was indeed innocent, she lost it at least twice during post processing. 
On a serious note - I know what you mean when you say about her pose being associated with innocense, but as we all know this assosiation is cliched, misguided and exploited on many levels.  You can take photos of 10 prostitutes in Ripperbahn ( before your camera will end up smashed on the pavement) - and 2 or 3 of them will have a similar pose of "innocense" - this is professional.  So a photographer should look a bit deeper than that imho.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> I did place her in the corner for a reason, to make you feel uncomfortable. =)



I feel so dirty now...:mrgreen:


----------



## Designer (Sep 26, 2013)

Over-processed, IMO.


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2013)

ffarl said:


> I disagree w JW up there. Nobody pays attention to how high a 5 year old's skirt is cut because...well, you just don't. They don't pay attention to it because the concept of proper skirt length has never entered their mind.
> 
> I like the title, I like the processing, and I like the image. The only thing that I find my self wondering is what exactly the background is. If it IS stained glass, lets throw some selective color at this thing! (I knew y'all would like that one).


It is a stained glass window. I will try to throw a unprocessed copy up tonight. (Going to see Korn in Philly, well see if I get it up!!)



paigew said:


> I get it! I love the leg position, but the processing throws me. Its very dark and sort of creepy. Maybe that's what you were going for. I'd be really interested to see this SOOC or at least a lot less processed. The dark lines around the legs/feet are confusing, are they shadows?



The dark lines are part of the window. =) I'll try to get another copy of the shot up.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 26, 2013)

Korn?  Such rage.  I saw Lyle Lovett in Detroit a couple weeks ago.  That fella can sing.


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2013)

ffarl...I have issues! Don't you know that by now?!!


----------



## ffarl (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, the avatar was giving off a "Not firing on all cylinders" vibe...


----------



## Tiller (Sep 26, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Korn?  Such rage.  I saw Lyle Lovett in Detroit a couple weeks ago.  That fella can sing.


 
Hey their collaboration with Skrillex turned out some pretty good hits!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Sep 26, 2013)

I tried to like it...really, I did and it's not the tile, the length of her skirt, or the processing as much as it's her left foot (right side viewing) is out of focus. I know a weird thing to focus on but because of the focus issue, I can't make the innocence of the lets work as I think you intended them to.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 26, 2013)

Tiller said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > Korn?  Such rage.  I saw Lyle Lovett in Detroit a couple weeks ago.  That fella can sing.
> ...



   Ugh.  *sigh*


----------



## sleist (Sep 26, 2013)

I like it because it's different.
I'm so tired of the same old **** - glad to see someone with some balls (even though they may be virtual ).

That being said ...

B&W doesn't suit the processing.
The image doesn't really hold it's own.  I think this would be better if supported by some other images that supported a coherent theme.

My suggestion for a title:  Pee Pee Dance


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2013)

sleist said:


> I like it because it's different.
> I'm so tired of the same old **** - glad to see someone with some balls (even though they may be virtual ).
> 
> That being said ...
> ...



Well hey, I'd say if Bill The Cat likes it, you've got a winner! :lmao:


----------



## sleist (Sep 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > I like it because it's different.
> ...



ACK!


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 26, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> I tried to like it...really, I did and it's not the tile, the length of her skirt, or the processing as much as it's her left foot (right side viewing) is out of focus. I know a weird thing to focus on but because of the focus issue, I can't make the innocence of the lets work as I think you intended them to.



I was waiting (and looking) for a comment like this, and I agree. 

I'm left wondering where such an innocent girl holding back a tinkle could be on a stain-glassed window?? A daycare center, a school...a ladies restroom?
g t


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 26, 2013)

I read a few replies and before I taint my first thoughts reading more I'm going to reply 

I get it and I get an unsettling feeling from it partly because of the processing, it has a comic book feeling to me and I picture the girl in pigtails with a fearful look on her face.... I admit to too much caffein today and a need for sleep lol


----------



## mishele (Sep 27, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for their thought out comments!! It's been very interesting hearing the different points of view. :mrgreen:
There were lots of comments about over processing the shot. I didn't comment on them because I honestly couldn't remember how much PP I did! lol I took the shot over a year ago. So, I went back and here is the SOOC version. Feel free to take another look!


----------



## paigew (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes! I like the color version so much more. It makes it easier to decipher what it is/what's going on.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 27, 2013)

So this is essentially an unprocessed picture of a small part of a stained-glass window?

I don't like the window either.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 27, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Ugh.  *sigh*




My response to every release since their first album.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 27, 2013)

To start, I like the original. My take is, a young girl before the thought of modesty. A kid being a kid. Also the Picasso-ish presentation I find interesting. Ed


----------



## mishele (Sep 27, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> So this is essentially an unprocessed picture of a small part of a stained-glass window?
> 
> I don't like the window either.


lol You didn't have your morning coffee yet, did you?! :heart:
And yes, it is an unprocessed picture of a small part of a stained-glass window. :greenpbl:


----------



## ceeboy14 (Sep 27, 2013)

The OOF aspect still bothers me, but by adjusting some of the warping issues and doing a bit of a crop, I think they can be minimized. Not a great image, but a reasonable offering.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't really know what to make of this, but it's interesting.

Some sort of pop art references with the heavy outlining. It's not Lichtenstein but it has some of that same flavor with the cartoon styling.

As with most things ambiguous, I dig the ambiguity. I can't even tell how old the model really is, and I haven't a clue what's going on. Is this a young girl sitting like young girls do? Is there something sexual going on here? Is this a 20-something woman with some kid's shoes painted on?

If it were overtly sexual, I think it would be problematic. It's not, as far as I can tell. Possibly the camera angle? Mainly, though, any sexuality I'm seeing here is coming from me. So, if there's a problem here, it's on this side of the monitor, not that one.

ETA: Nice, I deliberately wrote this without reading the thread. Now I see a stained glass window instead of pop art, which in a way is too bad.


----------



## mishele (Sep 28, 2013)

ceeboy, thanks for playing around with an edit! It does look more in focus. 

amolitor, thanks for the though out response! Sorry it wasn't pop art. lol


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2013)

Good work, Mish, if for no other reason the processing and the pose have given this image a vibe that makes some people uncomfortable.   :thumbup:    What else do we want from our work, if not to generate a response and perhaps a question or two?   

I like it a lot from a "pop art" perspective, like amolitor mentions - though in general, it's a bit too processed for me.   But it's growing on me.  I like the color version better, because it helps validate the use of the outlining.   Like comic book art.   I say again, good job.


----------



## mishele (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, Terri. It is fun to see differing opinions! Like or dislike, it got a reaction out of people.  :mrgreen:


----------

